# Adama Traore al Barcellona è fatta. Percepirà 720 mila euro in meno



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo rinforzo invernale per il Barcellona dopo quello di Ferran Torres. Si tratta di Adama Traoré, l'esterno del Wolverhampton si trasferirà a Barcellona con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 30 mln. Il giocatore ha svolto le visite mediche. A ripotarlo sono i media spagnoli. Ma la cosa più incredibile è il lato dello stipendio. Lo spagnolo infatti percepiva 225k euro al mese con il club inglese (2,7 mln di euro all'anno) ma per accettare il Barcellona ha deciso di tagliarsi lo stipendio fino a 60 mila euro al mese ovvero 720 mila euro all'anno. Passero dunque dai 2.7 ai 2 mln di euro all'anno. A riportarlo è Malo di Espn.


----------



## Djici (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo rinforzo invernale per il Barcellona dopo quello di Ferran Torres. Si tratta di Adama Traoré, l'esterno del Wolverhampton si trasferirà a Barcellona con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 30 mln. Il giocatore ha svolto le visite mediche. A ripotarlo sono i media spagnoli. Ma la cosa più incredibile è il lato dello stipendio. Lo spagnolo infatti percepiva 225k euro al mese con il club ingelse (2,7 mln di euro all'anno) ma per accettare il Barcellona ha deciso di tagliarsi lo stipendio fino a 60 mila euro al mese ovvero 720 mila euro all'anno. A riportarlo è Malo di Espn.


Io resto direttamente in nero?


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo rinforzo invernale per il Barcellona dopo quello di Ferran Torres. Si tratta di Adama Traoré, l'esterno del Wolverhampton si trasferirà a Barcellona con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 30 mln. Il giocatore ha svolto le visite mediche. A ripotarlo sono i media spagnoli. Ma la cosa più incredibile è il lato dello stipendio. Lo spagnolo infatti percepiva 225k euro al mese con il club ingelse (2,7 mln di euro all'anno) ma per accettare il Barcellona ha deciso di tagliarsi lo stipendio fino a 60 mila euro al mese ovvero 720 mila euro all'anno. A riportarlo è Malo di Espn.


Il titolo è sbagliato. 720 mila è la differenza, non l'ammontare totale. In sostanza, invece di 2,7 milioni all'anno ne percepirà 2.

Mi chiedo dove lo metta il Barcellona uno come Traorè, che tecnicamente c'entra poco e nulla, se poi giocano di 4.3.3 e l'ala destra del tridente sarà Ferran Torres mi chiedo che senso abbia.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il titolo è sbagliato. 720 mila è la differenza, non l'ammontare totale. In sostanza, invece di 2,7 milioni all'anno ne percepirà 2.
> 
> Mi chiedo dove lo metta il Barcellona uno come Traorè, che tecnicamente c'entra poco e nulla, se poi giocano di 4.3.3 e l'ala destra del tridente sarà Ferran Torres mi chiedo che senso abbia.


Hai ragione grazie


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo rinforzo invernale per il Barcellona dopo quello di Ferran Torres. Si tratta di Adama Traoré, l'esterno del Wolverhampton si trasferirà a Barcellona con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 30 mln. Il giocatore ha svolto le visite mediche. A ripotarlo sono i media spagnoli. Ma la cosa più incredibile è il lato dello stipendio. Lo spagnolo infatti percepiva 225k euro al mese con il club inglese (2,7 mln di euro all'anno) ma per accettare il Barcellona ha deciso di tagliarsi lo stipendio fino a 60 mila euro al mese ovvero 720 mila euro all'anno. Passero dunque dai 2.7 ai 2 mln di euro all'anno. A riportarlo è Malo di Espn.


a queste cifre è modalità dovevamo prenderlo noi alla velocità della luce.
peccato che ci sarà sotto tanto nero che un buco nero è niente...


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo rinforzo invernale per il Barcellona dopo quello di Ferran Torres. Si tratta di Adama Traoré, l'esterno del Wolverhampton si trasferirà a Barcellona con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 30 mln. Il giocatore ha svolto le visite mediche. A ripotarlo sono i media spagnoli. Ma la cosa più incredibile è il lato dello stipendio. Lo spagnolo infatti percepiva 225k euro al mese con il club inglese (2,7 mln di euro all'anno) ma per accettare il Barcellona ha deciso di tagliarsi lo stipendio fino a 60 mila euro al mese ovvero 720 mila euro all'anno. Passero dunque dai 2.7 ai 2 mln di euro all'anno. A riportarlo è Malo di Espn.


È il calciatore-bodybuilder? Mah...i numeri dicono che la porta la vede pochissimo, e pure di assist neanche l'ombra. 
Poi magari ara la fascia, ma di ali di questo tipo ne sappiamo qualcosa. 

Il Barcellona si è proprio ridimensionato. Sono quei maledetti di Torino che non gettano la spugna


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo rinforzo invernale per il Barcellona dopo quello di Ferran Torres. Si tratta di Adama Traoré, l'esterno del Wolverhampton si trasferirà a Barcellona con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 30 mln. Il giocatore ha svolto le visite mediche. A ripotarlo sono i media spagnoli. Ma la cosa più incredibile è il lato dello stipendio. Lo spagnolo infatti percepiva 225k euro al mese con il club inglese (2,7 mln di euro all'anno) ma per accettare il Barcellona ha deciso di tagliarsi lo stipendio fino a 60 mila euro al mese ovvero 720 mila euro all'anno. Passero dunque dai 2.7 ai 2 mln di euro all'anno. A riportarlo è Malo di Espn.


Poi vedi Romagnoli che si offende.....


----------

